# CD/DVD Automounting stopped working. [Solved]

## Phancy Physicist

I don't use CDs often so I'm not sure when or how it happened but my drive stopped mounting CDs.

The dmesg seems to be happy with the drive. Any ideas?

```

[    4.124948] ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    4.126472] ata5.00: ATAPI: MATSHITABD-CMB UJ141EL, 1.00, max UDMA/100

[    4.128382] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    4.133194] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA BD-CMB UJ141EL   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.136946] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 62x/62x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    4.137314] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    4.138082] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    4.138455] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

[    4.443759] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.444096] PM: Hibernation image partition 8:18 present

[    4.444101] PM: Looking for hibernation image.

[    4.444366] PM: Image not found (code -22)

[    4.444371] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    4.444399] registered taskstats version 1

[    4.445903]   Magic number: 7:503:203

[    4.446224] acpi device:2b: hash matches

[    4.447354] EXT3-fs (sda2): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    4.454975] EXT2-fs (sda2): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    4.466150] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: (null)

```

*EDIT*

I have a Toshiba Qosmio x505Last edited by Phancy Physicist on Wed Apr 20, 2011 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

With my crystal ball still being out of order, I can tell neither what desktop environment you're using nor if you set up consolekit correctly.

----------

## Clad in Sky

Remove the entry for your CD drive in fstab. (Wild guess, since my crystal ball is ooo as well).

----------

## Phancy Physicist

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> With my crystal ball still being out of order, I can tell neither what desktop environment you're using nor if you set up consolekit correctly.
> 
> 

 

I use gnome. As for consolekit I don't know how to know if it is correct or not. I will starting checking that but what about it could be broken?

 *Clad in Sky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Remove the entry for your CD drive in fstab. (Wild guess, since my crystal ball is ooo as well).
> 
> 

 

I did this long ago and it has worked since. Thanks for the idea though.

In an interesting twist, I have discovered that blank CDs still automount. Any CDs I make or have made do not and store bought DVDs do not.Last edited by Phancy Physicist on Wed Apr 20, 2011 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Clad in Sky

 *Phancy Physicist wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I use gnome. As for consolekit I don't know how to know if it is correct or not. I will starting checking that but what about it could be broken?
> 
> 

 

This thread here might interest you:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

----------

## Phancy Physicist

 *Clad in Sky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This thread here might interest you:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

 

Thanks for the link. I did still have hal flags active and such. I ran though the guide and updated everything appropriately. The good news is that my system is not broken and everything still works as before. The bad news is that the cd-rom still doesn't work.

Also I wanted to make it clear that my USB drives mount and unmount fine. Its is only the cd-rom that will not automount. Before putting in a CD, under computer I have the CD/DVD/Blu-Ray Drive icon. Once I insert a cd that icon disappears but the new mounted icon does not appear. Also no new folder appears in /media.

The most confusing is that when inserting a blank disc it automounts.

I can mount it by hand as root still but I am lazy and want the automounting  :Smile: 

----------

## Phancy Physicist

I tried

```

$ udisks --mount /dev/sr0

```

and the cd mounted

I tried

```

$ gvfs-mount /dev/sr0

```

and gnome spit out errors.

So I ran

```

# emerge gdm

```

again and restarted. Not sure what fixed it but all is well now. The cd-rom automounts again.

Thanks for all the help:)

----------

